# Moebius 8 window Seaview



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have started construction of the new Mobius Seaview and have a question. The upper observation deck is molded in clear and and all the pictures I have researched do not give a clear view of the proper color. Anybody have any info on the proper color?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I wish I had the movie on BluRay, but since it's not out in that format I don't.

I haven't been able to definitely determine the composition of the upper deck - it's either a milky translucent plastic or a gridwork. For the etch set, I decided to go with the gridwork option.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> I wish I had the movie on BluRay, but since it's not out in that format I don't.
> 
> I haven't been able to definitely determine the composition of the upper deck - it's either a milky translucent plastic or a gridwork. For the etch set, I decided to go with the gridwork option.


According to the great article in _Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeller_ Gary Kerr describes the catwalk as "honeycomb translucent plastic" and the upper platform as "plastic flooring". It would make sense that the translucent honeycomb theme would carry-over onto the platform itself. In many views and rewinds of the DVD since I received the model, only glimpses can be seen, but it does appear to be translucent plastic material.

IMHO though, I like the idea you went with Paul. I think the "grid" or "grate" style of open flooring is more in tune with what the platform would realistically be comprised of, and I purchased your PE set (and am on the "waiting list" fro the observation nose decals) so I can take advantage of not only the floor, but the other well detailed and sharply defined components included. While not 100% screen-accurate to the movie, I think the open mesh grate approach looks good.

Another option would be to use the translucent plastic piece and superimpose your gridwork PE deck component on top.... best of both worlds... "see-through" plastic floor strengthened by a metal grid.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks. I had a feeling that it was a transluscent deck but was'nt sure. Of course you are not going to see much of it when built since I do not have palns to light it.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Having to play the waiting game before I can move my Seaview to the front of the line to the bench. You're all very lucky.


----------



## Gary K (Aug 26, 2002)

I don't have time to post screen caps, but here's what I know: 

The floor of the catwalk was made from patterned translucent plastic panels, and it can be seen in any number of scenes. The ceiling over the fwd portion of the lounge is much harder to see clearly, and I don't know much more other than it's a light color. My copy of the studio plans calls for "HONEYCOMB PLASTIC CATWALK" and "PLASTIC CEILING ON FRAMES - WILD" over the fwd portion. In the sequence when the Seaview is being attacked by the enemy sub they removed some of the ceiling panels and shot down on the actors through the opening between the ceiling girders, and the locator pins for the ceiling panels are visible on the tops of the girders.

The upper level flooring on the kit had to be one piece, so I went went with a translucent, pattened plastic. The fwd portion of the upper level is purely speculative since they never showed it in the movie (for both budgetary & technical reasons), so you can paint it however you want.

Gary


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

For those who would like to go for an 'air' of authenticity, bulkheads of interior spaces on naval submarines are an offwhite with a lightly pronounced pea green hue.
Think 'limegreen' washed out with white.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This is the closest I can get to the above referenced color. Hope this helps. Of course in 1/128 scale, the color will be even lighter. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think we used to have a fridge in that color!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Since the Seaview was an independant project and not Navy, I think I will stay with the beige/sand color of the bulkheads.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Without lights you can see pretty much nothing inside once its all closed up. I learned that with the first Seaview kit. You can see immediately inside the windows and thats it.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

This is true; however, if you shine an officially sanctioned IPMS penlight into the windows, you would be able to see some details. Nevertheless I am not going to crazy superdetailing the interior.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> This is true; however, if you shine an officially sanctioned IPMS penlight into the windows, you would be able to see some details. Nevertheless I am not going to crazy superdetailing the interior.


Frankly I'm surprised at your decision not to lght it. With the money this kit runs why not spent a few extra bucks to rig a simple lighting sytem in the nose?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm lighting it, and I'll bet the plastic flooring will diffuse the light and spread it around better than the photoetch piece (nothing against the PE set which looks wonderful).


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dreadnaught726 said:


> This is true; however, if you shine an officially sanctioned IPMS penlight into the windows, you would be able to see some details. Nevertheless I am not going to crazy superdetailing the interior.


Even doing that you don't see much/very far. The (first) kit's coke-bottle windows didn't help.. Part of the problem there is the TV sub had flat windows but the kit had thick, curved ones that caused a lot of distortion. The movie sub has more but smaller windows with thicker frames. You will see some but not a lot.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Here are some pictures I just took lighting the interior with a single 3-LED section of Easy LED. Everything's just taped together (which accounts for the drooping catwalk) and I haven't included the girders, but I think this shows just how much is visible through the windows.

The "glass" is pretty darned good - some distortion, but not tons.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

That's why I usually leave out the glass. Makes it easier to see the work I put into interiors.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am going to use my own "Glass" For the nose..and detail the interior per the first season of the TV series..As far as Lighting, I'll either rig my own(as I did with my four window boat), or go with Voodofx's Lighting.

Or I may do the interior per the 17'3" miniature....hmnnnnn


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Be very careful and take your time with the support beams. They are a little tricky to line up correctly.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Managed to get the observation decks assembled and installed. This was the trikiest part of the build primarially getting the support beams right. The rest of the kit practically fall together with no major fit problems, just a lot of seam filling and sanding. Boy this thing is big!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

dreadnaught726 said:


> Managed to get the observation decks assembled and installed. This was the trikiest part of the build primarially getting the support beams right. The rest of the kit practically fall together with no major fit problems, just a lot of seam filling and sanding. Boy this thing is big!


How about some Pix??


----------

